# REDFISH MELTDOWN at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

View attachment 4358835​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
October 8, 2018*

*REDFISH MELTDOWN​*



Splash! Drag! The fight was on! Well, after deliberating with several guides and getting a different answer from each one, I decided to go find my own fish. After two uneventful sets, we witnessed large swirls tight to the shoreline. The redfish action was non-stop for almost 2-hours while experiencing immediate hook sets just as soon as the shrimp hit the water. My fishing partners today were our granddaughter, Briley, and our daughter, Stacy. Deb and I really never had a chance to fish, as we were too busy helping. Stacy came out on top with her landing 15 reds, while Briley landed 11. We kept enough for tonightâ€™s dinner and released the rest. I hope you enjoy the video as much as we enjoyed the fishing!

*BFL PARTNER SPOTLIGHT​**REACTION STRIKE LURES​*



The Mullet, Jr. takes soft plastics to a new level! The tiny paddle tail on this bait will thump at slow speeds and really drives the big ones crazy. At high speeds, the bait has an ultra-high-frequency thump!

Rigging with a lightly leaded EWG belly weighted Reaction Strike hook allows the bait to be fished incredibly slow, right near the surface. Rig it with a heavier hook and fish it along deep drop-offs where the monsters hang out.

These lures can be worked with a steady retrieve, a jerk and pause or a bottom bouncing motion. Absolutely deadly, and absolutely the nicest lures on the market. There has been no expense spared from this industry-leading company with regards to the baitâ€™s durability, Holographic Eyes, CNC Pad Printing and the Exclusive Reaction Strikeâ„¢ IHD Injection Hand Dipped process. See the complete collection of the various models of Reaction Strike Lures online today at Reaction Strike Lures

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Oct 4th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - This was Day #2 with the McCoyâ€™s group, and they had a really good day on the water. They managed full limits of speckled trout, as well as seven very nice slot-size redfish. It turned out being a good day at the office for this crew!






​
*Capt. Heath Borchert *- This morning we had a half-day trip with customers all the way from West Virginia to Dilley, Texas. There seemed to be a lull between catches for them, but it turned out that none of the catches were wasted time, as all were great fish. I guess itâ€™s not always about the quantity, as it is the quality. Good job today guys, and I hope to see yâ€™all again soon!






​
*FRIDAY - Oct 5th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - I couldnâ€™t quite get the girls out of the small fish today, but they did find a few that were smile-worthy! They added in a few trout and drum along with their four reds to have a decent day. Out for a half-day tomorrow in search of the bigger pulls!






​
*SATURDAY - Oct 6th*
*Capt. Doug Russell* - Todayâ€™s party of four from the Robert T. group managed to get a few fish to bite their hooks before calling it a day! These guys put a full-limit of black drum in the cooler, as well as a two-man limit of redfish - three really big reds. The smiles on their face told the whole story of the day! Nice job guys!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Short three-hour window to fish, and then stronger winds changed up our morning strategy. A change in the boat line-up also added Eric, his wife Nikki, Jo, and returning passenger Crystal from yesterday. Everyone had a few big pulls this morning, but Nikki trumped everyone with her three drum at 22â€, 23â€, and 24â€! Glad we found a quick bite on a short trip. Two days of fishing with a fun group!






​
*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*



Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.






​
The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Everything was perfect! - *Ruben J. 10/7/18*

Patsy and her group were awesome - very nice and helpful! Great group of ladies! Capt. Jeremy McClelland was great - very nice and helpful! I had customers with me, and knowing how well Capt. Jeremy took care of them was just amazing! He was very patient and put us on a lot of fish. I will be using him each time I fish at Bay Flats, as he made the trip worth while! The food was great! Everything was first-class, and the portions were big! I was so impressed with everything! I was amazed at how clean the facility, rooms and boats were! That means a lot to me and the customers I bring to the lodge. Bay Flats Lodge is perfect, and I can't wait to come back! - *Brandon S. 10/5/18*

5-star treatment - food, hospitality, rooms, and our awesome guide, Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt! Capt. 'Lil John was professional, and he not only found the fish for us, but he also related to our humor during our trip. It was almost like Capt. 'Lil John was part of our group for two days! We will insist on fishing with him again on our next trip! - *Ray A. 10/5/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 87F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Partly cloudy in the morning followed by scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 86F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 87F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in *
Sunny. High 84F. Winds NE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
A few clouds from time to time. High 83F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
The National Hurricane Center continues to monitor Tropical Storm Michael. This system is expected to exit the Northwest Caribbean Sea into the southeast Gulf of Mexico this evening as a Hurricane and move northward across the eastern Gulf of Mexico through midweek. High swells originating from Michael will begin to enter the offshore coastal waters today then persist through Thursday. A generally moderate onshore flow is expected today and tonight then become weak to moderate onshore Tuesday. Isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms will be possible through Wednesday. Drier conditions are expected to develop beginning Wednesday as a weak cold front moves through the waters resulting in winds becoming offshore. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees
Seadrift 82.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 82.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Amazing Redfish Inshore Fishing Texas*

Katie Herbek with a beautiful 26" redfish caught with Capt. Jeremy McClelland at the Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina in Seadrift. #redfish #inshorefishing #texas


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank You!*

Oct 8, 2018 by Nikki M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Steve Boldt and Capt. Todd Jones were both awesome! - Nikki M. 10/8/18

Oct 7, 2018 by Ruben J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everything was perfect! - Ruben J. 10/7/18

Oct 5, 2018 by Brandon S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Patsy and her group were awesome - very nice and helpful! Great group of ladies! Capt. Jeremy McClelland was great - very nice and helpful! I had customers with me, and knowing how well Capt. Jeremy took care of them was just amazing! He was very patient and put us on a lot of fish. I will be using him each time I fish at Bay Flats, as he made the trip worth while! The food was great! Everything was first-class, and the portions were big! I was so impressed with everything! I was amazed at how clean the facility, rooms and boats were! That means a lot to me and the customers I bring to the lodge. Bay Flats Lodge is perfect, and I can't wait to come back! - Brandon S. 10/5/18

Oct 5, 2018 by Ray A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
5-star treatment - food, hospitality, rooms, and our awesome guide, Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt! Capt. 'Lil John was professional, and he not only found the fish for us, but he also related to our humor during our trip. It was almost like Capt. 'Lil John was part of our group for two days! We will insist on fishing with him again on our next trip! - Ray A. 10/5/18

Oct 5, 2018 by Richard W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
All of the Lodge staff was top-notch! - Richard W. 10/5/18

Oct 5, 2018 by Stephen G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Amazing grounds and view! - Stephen G. 10/5/18

Oct 5, 2018 by Larry A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone was very helpful and courteous! We had a superior fishing experience with Capt. Cooper Hartmann and with Capt. Garrett Wygrys! - Larry A. 10/5/18

Oct 4, 2018 by Ron A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The hospitality, cooking, and wait staff were fantastic and exceptional! Our fishing guides, Capt. Todd Jones and Capt. Heath Borchert, were knowledgeable, and informative. Everyone was positive, along with a tremendous attitude at all times toward your Lodge. Great people, and great facility! - Ron A. 10/4/18

Oct 4, 2018 by Trisha C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I can't find one thing that was a negative! We deemed Capt. Perry Rankin as being the most interesting man in America - we loved him! The quality of food and service was 5-star perfection! Everything was wonderful, and I look forward to next year! - Trisha C. 10/4/18

Oct 3, 2018 by Bill R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Loved the pancake option for breakfast! Both Capt. Jason Wagenfehr and Capt. Steve Boldt did an excellent job! - Bill R. 10/3/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Oct 9, 2018 by Terri N. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Very nice facility - would highly recommend! - Terri N. 10/9/18

Oct 9, 2018 by Dan S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Billy Freudensprung was a great guide! He hustled the whole time trying his best to put us on the fish - great captain! Love your place! - Dan S. 10/9/18

Oct 8, 2018 by Nikki M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Steve Boldt and Capt. Todd Jones were both awesome! - Nikki M. 10/8/18

Oct 7, 2018 by Ruben J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everything was perfect! - Ruben J. 10/7/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Chris Martin and Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina shared a post.

Maegan Griffith recommends Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

A+ service, houses, and staff! Just left from a 3 day, 2 night trip from the company I work for and we were blown away by the hospitality of Bay Flats Lodge! We ate amazing food (which was wayyyy more than what we could ever eat) the staff was very attentive, on the ball with whatever we requested and the guides were great! Fished with Capt. Billy the first day, left a little late due to weather but he put us on fish and had a very nice clean boat! Day 2 we fished with Capt. Cody and was top of the line fishing guide. Went to different spots than the 1st day. put us on fish and great all around guide! I fish Matagorda Bay with my familyâ€™s guide service and I was very impressed with Seadrift, the lodge and knowledge of the guides yaâ€™ll have. I would highly recommend booking this company and their staff. Looking forward to coming back!


----------

